# My grandsons all time memories of Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We were all sitting around the table chatting about Egypt and I asked my grandsons what they liked best 

The lemon and mint drink they had in a hotel in Suez.

Kentucky being delivered to the house.

The bit of pipe in the toilet to wash your bum.. (strange thing is they have always had bidets in their bathrooms)



My grandsons are very intelligent boys... but no mention of the pyramids etc although the eldest has said he would like to be mummified when he dies.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> We were all sitting around the table chatting about Egypt and I asked my grandsons what they liked best
> 
> The lemon and mint drink they had in a hotel in Suez.
> 
> ...


Well.........Egypt certainly made a big impression on them.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> We were all sitting around the table chatting about Egypt and I asked my grandsons what they liked best
> 
> The lemon and mint drink they had in a hotel in Suez.
> 
> ...


Fantastic.

My 15 year old brother is coming out to visit me when he finishes his GCSE's next summer, and top of his wish list of things to do in Egypt is go karting!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been away from Egypt for 4 years now, apart from holidays....
I still miss the bum-washing things too!!

Have a great christmas, all!!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

mamasue said:


> I've been away from Egypt for 4 years now, apart from holidays....
> I still miss the bum-washing things too!!
> 
> Have a great christmas, all!!!


They are called shi taafa and many take them to fit abroad I know I did have one in uk along with few other people


----------

